# Vancouver - anyone lived there, advice please.



## KimW (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there,

Can anyone give me any negative points about living in Vancouver.

I have found loads of good things but it seems harder to find any bad points and I really do need to know the good and bad about a place so we can make a good judgement whether to move there or not.

We have four children, so schooling, activities for the kids, safety, things to be wary of, places not to live etc.

I've heard it rains alot....as much as the UK or worse?

Thanks for any help you can give me, all info greatly appreciated.

KimW


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KimW said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone give me any negative points about living in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Kim,

Vancouver is regarded as one of the world's top cities to live in. As with any large city it is not without problems, but the greatest majority of residents don't come in contact with drugs and crime. There are some extremely nice areas to live in with good schools and safe streets for your kids. There is no chav culture and the people i know of who live there are enchanted by the place. Please know that it is an expensive city.
It does rain in the winter but the upside is there is little snow. The summers are very nice, particularly this year with high temperatures and an overabundance of sun.
Are you planning a reccie. It really is the only way to determine if you would want to live there. Beaches, ocean, mountains and one of the best city settings in the world. Skiing and winter activites a few hours drive away.


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Kim,
> 
> Vancouver is regarded as one of the world's top cities to live in. As with any large city it is not without problems, but the greatest majority of residents don't come in contact with drugs and crime. There are some extremely nice areas to live in with good schools and safe streets for your kids. There is no chav culture and the people i know of who live there are enchanted by the place. Please know that it is an expensive city.
> It does rain in the winter but the upside is there is little snow. The summers are very nice, particularly this year with high temperatures and an overabundance of sun.
> Are you planning a reccie. It really is the only way to determine if you would want to live there. Beaches, ocean, mountains and one of the best city settings in the world. Skiing and winter activites a few hours drive away.


vancouver is one of the most "liveable" cities in the world...public transport is excellent, low pollution and beautiful surrounding...it can rain continuously in the winter , but temp is mild...summers are quite beautiful...it is however, also one of the most expensive cities in the world...traffic can get very bad during rush hour...


----------



## KimW (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for your reply's, we are planning to fly to Vancouver on 17th October with our four children.

Do you think it will be raining during this time or does that start later in the year?

We will be checking out the west side, job hunting, doing price comparisons etc.

Is it easy to get from Vancouver Island to the main city on a train or are there other alternatives?

Kim


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

KimW said:


> Thanks for your reply's, we are planning to fly to Vancouver on 17th October with our four children.
> 
> Do you think it will be raining during this time or does that start later in the year?
> 
> ...


october is a toss up, it could be rain or shine...maybe 50/50...are you talking about commuting from west vancouver to vancouver proper? If so, you have to go by car or bus...if you are talking about vancouver island like victoria to vancouver proper then you cannot drive or take the train, the only way it to go on a ferry...within vancouver you can use the sky train which is very good...


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

KimW said:


> Thanks for your reply's, we are planning to fly to Vancouver on 17th October with our four children.
> 
> Do you think it will be raining during this time or does that start later in the year?
> 
> ...


I live in Victoria, Vancouver Island. It is really nice here. A 90 minute ferry ride from Tswassen- Vancouver to Swartz bay,-Victoria. Was about $12 per person and about $30 a car, but I think it has gone up a bit since I last took it. Then it is a 30 minute car ride into the city. October will be cooler so bring a warm jacket. I also lived in Vancouver for five years and it is absolutely beautiful. Visit Granville Island market... ferry not needed lol.


----------

